# gnome-keyring-daemon – couldn’t lookup ... component setting

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hallo, 

ich habe in den letzten 7 Tagen mein gentoo System komplett neu aufgesetzt. 

Ich benutze den Kernel 2.6.28 zusammen mit gnome(-light) 2.24. Audio läuft über alsa und in gnome werkelt compiz-fusion auf einer nvidia 8800GTS. Das alles habe ich in 64Bit installiert, und ausser TeamSpeak & Wine habe ich auch keinerlei 32Bit Software installiert.

In den gesagten 7 Tagen habe ich durch Foren und Google schon jede Menge Fehler gefunden und kann sagen das mein gentoo-PC noch nie so gut funktioniert hat wie jetzt(sogar flash & java gehen jetzt in 64Bit). Allerdings gibt es 4-5 Fehler für die ich einfach keine Lösung gefunde habe, bzw. bei welchen keine der gefundenen Lösungen geholfen hat. Soviel zu meiner Ausgangslage. 

Eins meiner ungelösten Probleme ist ein Fehler mit dem „gnome-keyring-daemon“, und zwar erscheinen beim Hochfahren meines Systems immer wieder die folgenden Fehlermeldungen:

```
Mar 13 08:29:36 pc-gentoo gdm[6826]: gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup keyring component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: No protocol specified

Mar 13 08:29:36 pc-gentoo gdm[6826]: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.

Mar 13 08:29:36 pc-gentoo gdm[6826]: )gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup ssh component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: No protocol specified

Mar 13 08:29:36 pc-gentoo gdm[6826]: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.

Mar 13 08:29:36 pc-gentoo gdm[6826]: )gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup pkcs11 component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: No protocol specified

Mar 13 08:29:36 pc-gentoo gdm[6826]: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.

Mar 13 08:29:36 pc-gentoo gdm[6826]: )
```

Eine ähnliche Fehlermeldung erscheint auch wenn ich mich per SSH an dem Rechner anmelde, und zwar:

```
Mar 13 09:04:28 pc-gentoo sshd[15252]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 87.169.97.24 port 4649 ssh2

Mar 13 09:04:28 pc-gentoo sshd[15252]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Mar 13 09:04:28 pc-gentoo sshd[15252]: gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup keyring component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Not running within active session)gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup ssh component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Not running within active session)gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup pkcs11 component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Not running within active session)
```

Wie man sieht bekomme ich also egal wie ich mich anmelde (ssh oder per gdm direkt am PC) immer diese 3-teilige Fehlermeldung vom gnome-keyring-daemon. Und ganz ehrlich, ich frag mich wo daas Problem bei keyring, ssh und pkcs11 liegen kann, den das System funktioniert ja ansonsten. Anmelden per GDM oder SSH ist trotz des Fehlers möglich und auch sonst habe ich bisher keiner Folgen dieses Fehlers gefunden.

Jetzt könnte man sagen, das, wenn alles funktioniert, der Fehler doch egal sein. Aber nein, Fehler bleibt Fehler und gehört beseitigt.

Aber wie gesagt war mir das Internet in dem Fall keine Hilfe. Zwar habe ich ne Menge Einträge zu dem besagten Fehler gefunden, aber keiner hat auf meine Situation gepasst. Bei den Beiträgen im Internet gingen immer Teile des Systems nicht, aber bei mir geht ja alles.

Also wäre super wenn jemand ne Idee hat woher dieser Fehler kommt, was er bedeutet und viel wichtiger, wie ich ihn beseitigen kann.

Es muss doch eine Lösung geben oder?

Und irgendwer muss diese Lösung doch wissen? Bitte helf mir ....

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

*push*

Niemand ne Idee woher der Fehler kommt?

----------

## Tinitus

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> *push*
> 
> Niemand ne Idee woher der Fehler kommt?

 

Hallo,

hatte in den letzten Tagen ähnliche gnome Probleme gehabt. Meine Lösung war ein emerge -e world. Eventuell mal schauen mit -pv welche Welche Pakete neu installiert werden.

Vielleicht diese schon mal manuell installieren....

Da hatte das Update auf gnome ein paar Sachen vergessen. Danach etc-update, neu starten...dann ging es. Bei mir fehlten ein paar xdg Sachen... was auch immer das ist  :Wink: .

G. R.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Das war es leider nicht, habe auch mal ein 

```
emerge -pve world
```

 gemacht und geschaut ob er irgendwas neu installieren möchte .... Fehlanzeige, gab kein Paket das nicht bereits installiert wäre.

Habe dann einfach nochmal den gnome-keyring-manager installiert (hatte den irgendwie net drauf), aber auch das hat nichts geändert.

Der Fehler erscheint nach wie vor nach jedem einloggen, local oder remote ist egal.

----------

